# ..Well I haven't Talked About It...



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

...but I'm gonna now! That thread was only open for 3 days before it was locked and considered a closed subject, so please indulge me while I state what I want from the candy store.. Seriously, I work full time off the farm and my days off are normally Sun,Mon at this time of year, and I don't log on much or check much when I'm this busy. And, let's face it, I don't post in here all that often because I am more into the herding than I am the guarding, and I have only gone into the Pet's forum almost NEVER, since it switched over to Pets from Farm Dogs & Cats, or something like that. 

#1 Let's get rid of the "Pet's" issue, define what is considered a "Pet" and move on..

#2 I know that some LGD breed groups are changing their name to move away from the whole screwed up mess of "Guard" dog. They are changing their general classification over to Livestock Protection Dog. And I think in our, (meaning HT goers case) we should try to define them as LPA = Livestock Protection Animals. It should hopefully remove most of the misunderstanding/ <insert your word for snippy/snarky remarks here> "dealings" with those less informed persons about what a guard dog is and a LPD is.. (Let's hope so at any rate) Therefore, if we have a Livestock Protection Animal it should cover the entire grounds of where are are coming from as farmers/ranchers/herdsmen are concerned. 

#3 I felt very slighted when Chuck/whoever changed the Farm Dogs & Cats forum over to a general Pets because I didn't want to here a bunch of "stuff" about fluffy, but more about what interests "me" on this Board, as I do consider myself a farmer/sheep farmer, although a part-time one until I can set myself up in a more stable position for a greater income. (Following retirement I suppose) And having "part-time-farmed" for about 20 years now I'd like to think that I have a few things to contribute in some catagories while I admit I feel I have so much to learn in many others. So that brings me to HERDING DOGs...

#4 HERDING DOGs some like em, some don't. But I dare anyone to explain to me if there is any other animal in the farming world who can and regularly does, take the place of up to 7 men working? ...there is none. Now granted a bad dog is a bad dog by any means, but a well trained herding dog is without a doubt worth its weight in gold and as I have said before; since these dogs can herd so many types of livestock we should have a centralized place to ask all of such questions, not because of their differences but because so many times what may help a sheep farmer may also help a cattle farmer when talking about a spicific training question. 

Do I think Herding Dogs needs yet another stinking division/forum ? NO, but it would be nice to include them under a newly named forum: Working/Herding Dogs & Livestock Protection Animals ...? WHAT..? No, that's not too long of a title we're still missing the letters Q & J... c'mon. And don't ANYONE point out that da** herding rabbit video I've already seen it...! 

And in closing I would just like to say, that no I really don't have the answers to solve the problems faced on this forum, but I would like to thank all of the moderators, (even the mean and wrong and grouchy ones; PM me for a long, very long list of names... ) because I know spending your time often baby-sitting people, grown adults who act like they need baby-sitting takes so much of your time. 

And to end my rant, I'd like to quote the immortal words of Rodney King, (while being beaten by the cops) "...Can't We All Just Get Along..?"


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I would like to see the Pet forum returned to its proper role named working and companion animals. And we can all get along Beccachow is doing a terrific job using a diplomatic approach IMO


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I am 100% behind Ross on this one. And 100% behind Slev; farm dogs/working dogs deserve a spot. They play an integral role on most farmsteads.

I did close the thread early, I admit...I was starting to go nuts trying to figure out how to divide without dividing. For the few days it was open, I definitely got a good feel for the opinions here, though.

Again, Ross, I say GO FOR IT.


----------

